# UPDATED GALLERY



## plgili (Mar 17, 2012)

Please have a look to my recently updated gallery and your comments will be wellcome. Here attached one of my gallery photos. Thanks for visiting. 
As I'm new in this forum, I would appreciate you forgiving me for any inconvenience. 
Gallery link:  www.flickr.com/photos/plgili


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 17, 2012)

I doubt many people will click the link since this is your first post. Many members are too paranoid to click links posted by members who have been here for 5+ years and post daily.


----------

